# E60 M5 to GTR



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

I have seen a few posts of folk moving from a M3 to a GTR, but has anybody went from a M5 to GTR.

Within a couple of months i aim to be in the position to do just that.

Space will not be an issue as the wife now has the family chariot (Merc ML300), so i have a few options....

And i don't do a huge amount of miles so i don't think petrol costs will vary much.

Any comments or things to look our for are welcome.



R34 GTT >> M3 >> M5 >> GTR ??


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

donski D said:


> I have seen a few posts of folk moving from a M3 to a GTR, but has anybody went from a M5 to GTR.
> 
> Within a couple of months i aim to be in the position to do just that.
> 
> ...


 Having the option of the last M5 2010 and driven it a lot, I would go for the GTR every time, it's MILES better for performance in everyday driving, you will miss some toys but you will be blown away by the GTR.
My restrictions have mainly been service intervals and the rear seats.
Service intervals are addressed rear seats becoming less of a problem for me anyway.
Good luck.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't come directly from an E60 M5 to the R35 GT-R as i had a B7 RS4 for 2 1/2 yrs between the cars, however i rate the GT-R in a different league.

Handling in less than perfect conditions i always found a bit of a struggle in the M5 as so much power through soley the rears was a challenge alot of the time & i'm not the biggest fan of spending my driving time going sideways. Got to hand it to the M5 that it's a very capable straight line tool & over say 150MPH it could likely start to catch a GT-R but in day to to day driving it wouldn't stand a chance.

Defo more toys in the M5 & a quieter place to be with a far smoother ride, but the GT-R feels far more like a sports car (although a very big sports car) than the M5 ever could.

If you want luxurious rapid cruising then the M5 would be the car of choice, but if you want a hypercar for less than M5 money then the GT-R wins hands down


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> I didn't come directly from an E60 M5 to the R35 GT-R as i had a B7 RS4 for 2 1/2 yrs between the cars, however i rate the GT-R in a different league.
> 
> Handling in less than perfect conditions i always found a bit of a struggle in the M5 as so much power through soley the rears was a challenge alot of the time & i'm not the biggest fan of spending my driving time going sideways. Got to hand it to the M5 that it's a very capable straight line tool & over say 150MPH it could likely start to catch a GT-R but in day to to day driving it wouldn't stand a chance.
> 
> ...


If I bought an RS4 Paul, where would you suggest having it tuned?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> If I bought an RS4 Paul, where would you suggest having it tuned?


DMRCS


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Varsity said:


> If I bought an RS4 Paul, where would you suggest having it tuned?


 Will @ P-Torque did my 2007 B7 RS4, it had a lot more bottom end after he mapped it.
Contact No: 01902324584
:thumbsup:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> DMRCS


Its good to see we both have a sense of humor still!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't give my m5 a second thought. 
You will do the same unless you like giving your mates a lift everywhere.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Its good to see we both have a sense of humor still!


Be tough to survive nowadays without one


----------

